# Still Waiting for HD Only Option



## AED55 (Oct 2, 2008)

The word was, that come February, DN was going to offer HD only packages. Anybody think this will become a reality. Maybe I'm too anxious, after all there are still 21 days left this month.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Isn't it already available? TurboHD?

http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/programming/default.aspx


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

AED55 said:


> The word was, that come February, DN was going to offer HD only packages. Anybody think this will become a reality. Maybe I'm too anxious, after all there are still 21 days left this month.


Already available! Stave off your ulcer and call Dish now! :lol:


----------



## AED55 (Oct 2, 2008)

IIP said:


> Already available! Stave off your ulcer and call Dish now! :lol:


Thanks for the info, I didn't realize anything had changed. When I tried to get HD Bronze by itself late last year, I was told I would also have to subscribe to America's Top 100 to do that, and as far as the CSR knew this would not change in the near future.

This is good news, since SD channels look so bad on my HDTV, I don't bother to even watch them. If I subcribe to HD Gold, my pricing won't change much, and I will be able to watch all the channels I am paying for.

It would have been nice if DN had let their subscribers know about the change.


----------



## softwiz (May 12, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Isn't it already available? TurboHD?
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/programming/default.aspx


Just log into your account online and switch if you want. It's available under change programming. The option is there but NOT expanded. You have to hit the + sign to expand it.


----------



## Iceblaze (Feb 7, 2009)

Is the price worth having all hd?


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

I wonder that myself, especially if they start to add HD Channels like FOX news, as they did this week and they dont even have it on the "Turbo" package??


----------



## AED55 (Oct 2, 2008)

Iceblaze said:


> Is the price worth having all hd?


I thought it was, but after checking DN's web site, I'm not so sure. On their 100% HD services page, you can get Turbo HD Gold with DVR advantage for $60

On their "Classic Packages plus HD" page, if you get classic Gold 250 and add on Turbo HD Gold the total is $68. Not such a bad deal, considering you get the extra 250 SD channels for only $8 more. The only catch is, there is no mention on the page about pricing for DVR advantage. If you add DVR service, I am sure the price will be higher than $68.


----------



## AED55 (Oct 2, 2008)

softwiz said:


> Just log into your account online and switch if you want. It's available under change programming. The option is there but NOT expanded. You have to hit the + sign to expand it.


I tried that and received the following message

"Changes to annual subscription services are not available through online support. To make changes to these services, please call 1-888-884-2741."

Looks like I will have to call DN support after all.


----------



## AED55 (Oct 2, 2008)

satjay said:


> I wonder that myself, especially if they start to add HD Channels like FOX news, as they did this week and they dont even have it on the "Turbo" package??


 Knowing DN, they will probably add any additional HD channels to a newly created package called "Turbo HD Gold Plus" and charge $69.99 for it.


----------



## Vidfreek (Jan 4, 2008)

AED55 said:


> I tried that and received the following message
> 
> "Changes to annual subscription services are not available through online support. To make changes to these services, please call 1-888-884-2741."
> 
> Looks like I will have to call DN support after all.


If you've made a change before online you cant make another one, they only allow a one time use for programming changes online, the rest you have to call in for, I know because I've had the same thing happen

I switched to Turbo HD which was all in all $18 cheaper than having the top 250 and for me it hasnt been worth it at all, you lose all the Sirius music channels (which my wife likes a lot) and so many other channels that I thought I never watched because they looked kind of bad on my TV, but now that I dont have them it definitely sucks

I'm actually canceling my Dish early in 2 weeks, re-signing with my local cable provider, saves $70 a month for the first year by giving up my Dish (so that cancellation fee will be recouped quickly) and then its $20 less a month even with a 2nd DVR for my upstairs TV and I get more HD channels since my cable provider has stuff like FX HD already and since VOOM went away, Dish hasnt impressed me with its service and attempt to keep its customers who want the HD everyone else already has


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Vidfreek said:


> Dish hasnt impressed me with its service and attempt to keep its customers who want the HD everyone else already has


What is your local cable company that has more HD channels than Dish? I wasn't aware that Dish was LAST in HD channel count, since you said "everyone else" already has more.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't you know that Comcast has over 1000 HD channels? At least that is what their commercials say


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> Don't you know that Comcast has over 1000 HD channels? At least that is what their commercials say


I don't think that there are 1000 HD channels anywere.
How can these commercials out right lie?
It seems that the cable cos lie more than most other TV providers.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

When you count REAL full-time HD channels, not RSN's, PPV's, VOD's, etc. E* and D* are pretty close, as is UVerse, and probably FIOS; I think most cable companies lag significantly.


----------



## Vidfreek (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going back to Armstrong, I would NEVER get Comcast....but Armstrong has the CW in HD, FX HD and AMC HD which I do watch, sure a lot of channels arent fully HD and dont broadcast a lot in HD, but the shows I do watch on those channels ARE in HD and Dish doesnt have them (Smallville and Supernatural are 2 of my favorites and Dish has NO plans to ever add CW in HD)

Plus instant video on demand, a discount on my internet and a 2nd DVR box for less money is worth it IMO, Armstrong has a few HD channels missing that Dish has (like Toon Disney and Cartoon Network) but they are stretched out and not in HD anyhow, so no real loss there either, but missing the CW and FX and AMC in HD are pretty big in my book and those are some widely watched networks, but all in all with the economy the way it is, I'll save money any way I can and Dish isnt the way to go anymore in that regard (especially if they jack up prices again)

Plus I dont pay extra for locals, or pay because my receiver isnt hooked up to a phone line or internet, or pay to have warranty on my equipment, I get all of that for free from Armstrong by just being a customer


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HobbyTalk said:


> Don't you know that Comcast has over 1000 HD channels? At least that is what their commercials say


The commercials say that they have over 1,000 _choices_, not channels. You have to do that when 935 of them are individual VOD selections.


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

harsh said:


> The commercials say that they have over 1,000 _choices_, not channels. You have to do that when 935 of them are individual VOD selections.


I recently saw it again and it says "channels"


----------

